# Crew members ST Thorland



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

I would be interested to hear from anyone who served aboard the Safmarine tanker Thorland from 1969 to her demise on June 9 1970. I would be particularly interested in hearing from anyone aboard at the time of the accident.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

You may know all this, as I see you replied to someone else that you knew more than most re this ship,but in case not,there is some info at:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules...47963f56810c53fbe7bb32005daddad#forumpost5962

also;
Jun 1970 Thorland Tanker 50,230 Panamanian 500 miles off Mombasa Explosion, lost

info of one of crew at http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...tha.co.za/OldSalts/K2267.html+tanker+thorland


----------



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

*Crew members Thorland*

Thanks John.

Yes Alastair and I have been in touch. As for Mr Koller he had left the Thorland before her loss. 9 men were killed, the Chief Engineer (my father), the Mate Peter Lucas, 2nd Mate Richard Madely, a cadet Mr Sinclair and 4 crew of Portugese/Pakistani nationality.


----------



## Peter Isaac (Oct 4, 2005)

Blade,

I am sorry to see that your father lost his life in the Thorland accident. Although I did not know him, I was a Radio Officer with Safmarine and I sailed with cadet Ronnie Sinclair. He and I were together on the SA Langkloof. I remember taking Ronnie ashore one night in 1969 to celebrate his 21st birthday. Only months later, I was shocked to hear that Ronnie had been killed in the Thorland tragedy. I intended contacting his family, who lived up in the Northern Transvaal. I wanted to tell them what a fine young man he was, but I never did. I have always very much regretted not doing so!

I swallowed the anchor many years ago and I have been living in Sydney for the past 10 years.

Kind regards

Peter Isaac


----------



## alistairn (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thorland*



Blade Fisher said:


> I would be interested to hear from anyone who served aboard the Safmarine tanker Thorland from 1969 to her demise on June 9 1970. I would be particularly interested in hearing from anyone aboard at the time of the accident.


Blade

My name is Alistair Norris and I was on board the Thorland at the time of the explosion.
I am very sorry to see that you lost your father in the accident.
We had been on board together for several months before the explosion and I remember him fondly as a thorough gentleman.

All the best


----------



## jim8 (Nov 15, 2011)

Blade Fisher said:


> I would be interested to hear from anyone who served aboard the Safmarine tanker Thorland from 1969 to her demise on June 9 1970. I would be particularly interested in hearing from anyone aboard at the time of the accident.


Hello Blade,
I joined the Thorland in May '69 in the engine room. The Chief was Frikke Horn, Captain Alexander Thompson. I wasn't on board at the time of the accident, dreadfully sorry to hear about the loss of life. When I was on board it was a happy ship where deck and engine room were all friends. Not like the other I sailed on.
Regards
Jimmy


----------

